# US website Salon on NHS possible change on IVF guidelines



## mrsotter (Oct 6, 2009)

As an American living in the UK, it is always interesting to see how the American media treats NHS issues. The article below reviews some of the recent UK media discussions about possible changes in NICE guidelines to tie patients access to fertility treatment to ovarian reserve rather than simply age.

No matter how screwy and locally variable the NHS rules are for fertility treatments, this is a good reminder to me as to how great the NHS is in that it does actually offer fertility treatments at all. Moreover, a nice reminder of how great it is that the UK actually has a health service available to everyone, unlike the US. Rule Britannia!

http://www.salon.com/life/motherhood/index.html?story=/mwt/broadsheet/2010/06/28/ivf_britain


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I work in the NHS and have done for 21 yrs, I did work abroad for 2 yrs in a tax free island in the Caribbean, - nice to get your payslip and what you earnt you took home no deductions!- but we were having a debate with a local, who said your NHS isn't free at all you pay 40% of your salary for it, which is quite true, and there it was a health insurance economy.

Despite working for the NHS as a single person I have had to self fund to the tune of over £80K for fertilily treatment as single women are not entitled to NHS treatment desipte having IF issues and a known donor.

I do believe in the principles of the NHS and have never been tempted to work in the private sector in the UK, but it is still descriminatory and there is unequitable service and care, despite the view that that it should be equal access to all and free at the point of care.


----------

